#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  swimming lessons

## petewan

Hi / My boy is now six years old and has just spent a couple of weeks in Bangkok 
with my wifes brother & family. While there they took him for swimming lessons which he enjoyed and now wants here in pattaya. As i have an ear problem which keeps me out of water i cant teach him much as i would like to.  Does anyone know of a pool that provides swimming lessons with qualified teachers preferably. I go with him now but its too tempting in this climate for me and water in the ears causes me no end of problems.  Any help appreciated.. peteinpatts

----------


## kmart

Hi Pete. My boy (3 y/o) goes for swimming lessons just outside Pattaya (Wat Nong Ket Yai). The instructors are qualified, and lessons are 2,000 Baht / 12 lessons at 2 hrs / session. The lad really enjoys going, and everyone seems to have a lot of fun whilst learning to swim there. (Call: 089-544-0891 to inquire  / book). Cheers.

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/juniorpattaya

----------


## Pragmatic

Peter can't you wear ear plugs?

----------


## VocalNeal

> I go with him now but its too tempting in this climate for me and water in the ears causes me no end of problems.  Any help appreciated..


For You: 

A few drops of this 



Which you can make by mixing surgical alcohol 50/50 with vinegar. 

and then use motorcyclist/safety ear plugs.

 

For him:

The best incentive is to take him to a pool with a kiddies pool attached and tell him he cannot go in the big pool with adults, unsupervised until he can swim a width.  It will take him less than 5 or 6 visits! My daughter and son were 5 1/2 and 3 1/2 it took them a weak.

----------


## petewan

> Peter can't you wear ear plugs?


Hi No i cant use earplugs because i had an opperation to remove my eardrums Due to recuring infections. This was done over 40 years ago and i have to go to see a ear specialist twice a year to check for infections and clean both ears. My first trip to thailand   twelve years ago i spent a lot of time swimming with ear plugs in :deadhorsebig:  :deadhorsebig:  because of the heat and spent the next six  month getting treatment at hospital. It is not going to get better
so i have to grin and bare it. (and keep out of water)  Peteinpatts...

----------


## petewan

> Hi Pete. My boy (3 y/o) goes for swimming lessons just outside Pattaya (Wat Nong Ket Yai). The instructors are qualified, and lessons are 2,000 Baht / 12 lessons at 2 hrs / session. The lad really enjoys going, and everyone seems to have a lot of fun whilst learning to swim there. (Call: 089-544-0891 to inquire  / book). Cheers.
> 
> Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/juniorpattaya


Hi and thankyou thats just what i wanted to hear. I will get in touch with them right away so my boy doesent forget what he has already been taught, I thought someone on this site would be able to steer me in the right direction. Cheers peteinpatts :UK:

----------


## petewan

> Hi Pete. My boy (3 y/o) goes for swimming lessons just outside Pattaya (Wat Nong Ket Yai). The instructors are qualified, and lessons are 2,000 Baht / 12 lessons at 2 hrs / session. The lad really enjoys going, and everyone seems to have a lot of fun whilst learning to swim there. (Call: 089-544-0891 to inquire  / book). Cheers.
> 
> Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/juniorpattaya


Hi .I took James and wife to book lessons and had a problem because i dont speak thai. The wife dealt with it and i just paid. The cost 2000 for one month.  When we got home the wife says have to pay 500bht and something about 30bht entry fee Now i am confused ,no  doubt i will find out whats what eventually. peteinpatts

----------


## kmart

^Hi Pete. My missus also took care of the arrangements and payments for enrolling the boy at this place so the info is as she describes.
(We both work during the week, so my lad goes to classes on a Saturday morning, once per week).
Any problems, let me know and I'll look into it.

----------


## Ozcol

No matter what it takes or costs ,get him taught to swim , Iwas taught at a young age and had my boys taught as well ,it is a skill that will save lives, not only your boys but he may be able to save someone else.

----------


## petewan

> ^Hi Pete. My missus also took care of the arrangements and payments for enrolling the boy at this place so the info is as she describes.
> (We both work during the week, so my lad goes to classes on a Saturday morning, once per week).
> Any problems, let me know and I'll look into it.


Hi , I found out after my wife rang her sister in law who speaks english and she translated it to me. The 2000 bht is for the instucter the 500bht is for the pool owner entrance fee unlimited for one month, or you can pay 30 bht per entry. I have told the instucter i want james to go Sat Sun Tues thurs Four lessons per week for one month and see how he progresses .So we will ma'be see you and your boy this coming saturday Cheers again peteinpatts...

----------


## kmart

^Hope so. Cheers. :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> Peter can't you wear ear plugs?
> 
> 
> Hi No i cant use earplugs because i had an opperation to remove my eardrums Due to recuring infections. This was done over 40 years ago and i have to go to see a ear specialist twice a year to check for infections and clean both ears. My first trip to thailand   twelve years ago i spent a lot of time swimming with ear plugs in because of the heat and spent the next six  month getting treatment at hospital. It is not going to get better
> so i have to grin and bare it. (and keep out of water)  Peteinpatts...


Holy guacamole ! What do you do to protect yourself in the shower, mate ?
I got an ear infection from showering in Thailand. It was Winter up North and I had not been near a pool for months.

----------


## petewan

> Originally Posted by petewan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> ...


I move the shower head down for body and wash the head with a flannel via the sink. After 40 odd years i am an expert at keeping ears dry but in thailand persperation is the biggest problem as this also can and does course problems,
Grin and bear it is my motto  and the first sighn of trouble get it treated..peteinpatts

----------


## petewan

> ^Hope so. Cheers.


The  lessons for my boy are 4pm to 6 pm each day no alternative offered . Fine by me ,

----------


## petewan

> ^Hi Pete. My missus also took care of the arrangements and payments for enrolling the boy at this place so the info is as she describes.
> (We both work during the week, so my lad goes to classes on a Saturday morning, once per week).
> Any problems, let me know and I'll look into it.


Thanks to kmart pointing me in the right direction my boy who i couldent get from the side of the pool now wont get out . He told me he wanted to go five days instead of four i had booked and after yesterdays lesson at 6pm finish he stayed in the water going from one end of the pool to the other untill 6,30. Now thats progress,, He is practicing being a shark by putting both hands together behind his head and swimming with head under the water.  I am now confident he will be a good swimmer in no time and the teachers show the pupils the correct way to swim not just how to swim.     I can now recomend to anyone who wants there child to learn.  peteinpatts

----------


## kmart

^Cheers, Pete. Glad your lad is enjoying it and making some great progress.

Mine is the same and had made a lot of new friends in the process.

----------

